# dun or sooty palomino?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not great pics to tell from, but it looks like she could be a dunalino. What colors were her parents?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she has the sliver/greyish mane ? I would say sooty pali . I am no color expert.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

If she does not have the zebra stripes on her legs or other dun factor markings, I would just call her a sooty palomino. All of the dunalino horses I raised had dun marking everywhere.


----------



## bayhorsebaby (May 9, 2015)

no idea what her sire or dam looked like. girl I got her from said she rescued her the year before I bought her (she was very under weight when I got her) she has had an embedded halter at some point.but the girl would not give any names of previous owners.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

bayhorsebaby said:


> no idea what her sire or dam looked like. girl I got her from said she rescued her the year before I bought her (she was very under weight when I got her) she has had an embedded halter at some point.but the girl would not give any names of previous owners.


Hopefully they weren't giving a "rescue story" to explain the condition she was in. You never know these days and the term "rescue" is very vague and up to interpretation :?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks sooty to me. That line could be counter shading. I have two sooty palominos. Both have a line. The Sooty bay half brother does as well. None have dun genes.


----------

